# UFC 127 ticket sales?



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

does anyone know when they go on sale? i dont want to miss out like ast year because they will likely sell out in under 10 minutes.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

probably December , join the ufc fight club pre-sales its like 80-100 but you get informed when they go on sale and get dibs on pre-sales and if you miss that im sure you will make the regular sales


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

My fellow australian, i too would advise you to join the ufc fight club for the pre-sale.

Im going to be in vegas on new years so i got tickets to 125 using the pre-sale password.. which i found on another forum luckily. But dont rely on that sort of luck.

Become a member.

For 110 i got the worst seats in the house for 50 bucks, but luckily they were fine and i could see easily.. as long as you get a seat youll be fine


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dont really want to spend money, just wanna know when they go on sale so i can hunt them down straight away


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

gotta pay to play , ufc aint cheap.. i decided against going to 125 because its 500$ for a decent seat , unless i can find a cheaper ticket while im in vegas


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Another one down under nice , i hear Lesnar is being rumoured to be on it , which will piss me off since the UK never gets a superstars.I doubt Lesnar will be on it though because he wants his PPV cut.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Avery said:


> gotta pay to play , ufc aint cheap.. i decided against going to 125 because its 500$ for a decent seat , unless i can find a cheaper ticket while im in vegas


ill sign up this month probbably then, i want the seats above ringside


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Get me 2 UFC OWNS and I'll come with a mate and watch it with you and your boys!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Avery said:


> probably December , *join the ufc fight club pre-sales* its like 80-100 but you get informed when they go on sale and get dibs on pre-sales and if you miss that im sure you will make the regular sales


this imo


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Get me 2 UFC OWNS and I'll come with a mate and watch it with you and your boys!


it all really depends though, if i get sweet tickets, if i can get the plane tickets to sydney and accomodation but i defo want to come with heaps of bros and booze:thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> it all really depends though, if i get sweet tickets, if i can get the plane tickets to sydney and accomodation but i defo want to come with heaps of bros and booze:thumb02:


spoken like a real man :thumb02:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

xeberus said:


> spoken like a real man :thumb02:


Pretty much the male dream


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I missed 110, but ONE HD had amazing coverage anyways so i wasn't too disappointed, but now 127!!? 

Little birdy says Cain vs JDS could be on the card which would give me a massive erection. 

And then i remember that i'm gonna be training in Thailand til March. Still good, but i am flaccid.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

awwwww shit this is the time ive heard about ufc coming to sydney again, hell yes! cant wait, was so good lasttime around.


----------

